# Portable thrower comparison with lots of graphs



## The_Driver (Aug 15, 2017)

*Here* I have created a google spreadsheet which compares the throw of all the portable (battery powered and handheld) throwers which I have found out about through the years. It doesn't matter if they are stock or modded or what light source they have. It also includes many different graphs for comparing them. Each light is linked in the first sheet. *Generally the light should throw farther than the current best stock led thrower, the Thrunite TN-42 which does around 700kcd *(excluding speciality/short-arc HIDs and incans).
At the bottom the different tabs can be clicked on (one per graph) and there is a button to the left which opens a pop-up with a list of all the tabs.

I will gladly add any additional lights you might know if you can provide a link to a description and a throw measurement.


----------



## richbuff (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for posting this comprehensive and valuable data. This is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Aug 15, 2017)

richbuff said:


> Thank you for posting this comprehensive and valuable data. This is exactly what I have been looking for.


I just wanted to create my own short-arc beamshots and saw this thread.
Will read now


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Aug 15, 2017)

I need to do some measurements to get into that list )


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, of course. The farther the distance you measure at, the better. It would be nice if you also determine the diameter of the large opening of the reflector of each light.


----------



## PolarLi (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you for posting! Appreciate all the work that went into that list :thumbsup:

I also see that I need to buy some batteries and a inverter for a certain beast


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Aug 20, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> Thank you for posting! Appreciate all the work that went into that list :thumbsup:
> 
> I also see that I need to buy some batteries and a inverter for a certain beast


Ohh, i love to see you!


----------



## mrsteel (Aug 27, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> *Here* I have created a google spreadsheet which compares the throw of all the portable (battery powered and handheld) throwers which I have found out about through the years. It doesn't matter if they are stock or modded or what light source they have. It also includes many different graphs for comparing them. Each light is linked in the first sheet. Generally the light should throw farther than the current best stock led thrower, the Thrunite TN-42 which does around 700kcd.
> At the bottom the different tabs can be clicked on (one per graph) and there is a butto to the left which opens a pop-up with a list of all the tabs.
> 
> I will gladly add any additional lights you might know if you can provide a link to a description and a throw measurement.



Another thrower would be the Streamlight HID Litebox, 1 million candela, 2000m throw.

http://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/h-i-d-litebox-standard-system


----------



## BVH (Aug 27, 2017)

mrsteel said:


> Another thrower would be the Streamlight HID Litebox, 1 million candela, 2000m throw.
> 
> http://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/h-i-d-litebox-standard-system



Not even close to the Gen3 Maxabeam at between 12,000,000 and 13,000,000 CP The litebox, iirc, is just a 35 watt HID. Not much more than a single automotive headlight and not even remotely a thrower like any Short Arc light. Maxabeam is the Throw-King of handhelds, hands-down. But you won't get a new one for $1,500. You'll need to UP your budget to probably at least $2,000, probably more.


----------



## hahoo (Aug 27, 2017)

BVH said:


> Not even close to the Gen3 Maxabeam at between 12,000,000 and 13,000,000 CP The litebox, iirc, is just a 35 watt HID. Not much more than a single automotive headlight and not even remotely a thrower like any Short Arc light. Maxabeam is the Throw-King of handhelds, hands-down. But you won't get a new one for $1,500. You'll need to UP your budget to probably at least $2,000, probably more.



yep, thats a maglite, compared to the maxabeam:shakehead:laughing:


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 28, 2017)

I have added it, thanks. 
One thing to note - it has a huge reflector (I estimate around 180mm diameter)!

Well this is a comparison of multiple lights. It shouldn't include just the Maxabeam.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 21, 2017)

I like this list. Thank you!


----------



## XeRay (Sep 22, 2017)

Patriot said:


> I like this list. Thank you!



It's been a long time Patriot, welcome back !!!


----------



## BVH (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeah, almost thought I was "seeing things" when I saw his post.


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Patriot, glad you like it!


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2017)

Ok guess it's time to find me a good Lux meter.


----------



## The_Driver (Nov 28, 2017)

Juggernaut said:


> Ok guess it's time to find me a good Lux meter.



Yes!


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 15, 2017)

I have added the TN42vn90


----------



## Capolini (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the list. My *TK61vn V4 *is ~775Kcd/1700 Lumens. 

Justin tested the Prototype with those numbers below. The V4 has more lux than the prototype.

*Fenix Tk61vn V1.9 prototype
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
920 high
531 mid
189 low
Throw - 741,000 lux*


----------



## Capolini (Dec 15, 2017)

I will soon get this:

*Eagletac M25C2vnT - 550Kcd Rifle Spotter*

Factory Link Click Here


DriverVN4 Option
Oslon Black LED
Excellent throw for the size
ANSI Lumen: 750
Intensity: 550Kcd
Throw: 1483m


This can join also join the list IF multiple emitters qualify. 








And this!


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 16, 2017)

I will add the TK61vn v4.
You seem to mention this light in half of all your posts here...

Concerning the other lights:
Nope, as I mention in the first post, I only consider lights which are better than the best stock LED Thrower (TN42 - 700kcd) to be of interest. Otherwise the list would be overly long.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 16, 2017)

^^^

OK,,,Thanks

However, I did notice that you listed ~ 15 lights Before the TN42 that were from 100Kcd to 562Kcd? That is why I listed the others.


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 16, 2017)

Well yes, I guess the list is a bit subjective in this regard. 
The maglite is there because everybody knows it. The Olight SR-90 was the first stock LED thrower to hit 100kcd. Then there are some well known and some specialty (very throwy) HID lights. Also there are some incan lights which are rather throwy (but they will always "suck" because of the physically limited luminance of incandescent bulbs).


----------



## Capolini (Dec 16, 2017)

The_Driver said:


> I will add the TK61vn v4.
> You seem to mention this light in half of all your posts here...




I learned something. People from GERMANY can exaggerate!

My Girlfriends Mother was born in Kindenheim,Germany. SW of Frankfurt and 12KM due west of Manheim.


TK61vn V4







Taken last night TOWER IS 902 yards away.

I tested this light at almost twice[1634m/1787yds.] that distance and it shed usable light on a cell tower.








Thanks again for the thread! The TK61vn V4 can now rest!!!


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 20, 2017)

I have now started adding otf lumen values (when I can't find measured values I calculate them myself based on multiple factors) and am calculating the luminance of the light source in each light based on multiple factors.


----------



## Helmut.G (Feb 20, 2019)

Have you considered adding the MAXTOCH Xsword L2K to the list?
While featuring a somewhat unwieldy name, the claimed throw is immense.
It would be nice to have an early representative of the potentially disruptive LEP technology on the list.


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 27, 2019)

Helmut.G said:


> Have you considered adding the MAXTOCH Xsword L2K to the list?
> While featuring a somewhat unwieldy name, the claimed throw is immense.
> It would be nice to have an early representative of the potentially disruptive LEP technology on the list.



I have added it.


----------

